# Problem posting pics.



## johnnyt (Apr 6, 2013)

Is anyone else having problems posting pics? I've never had a problem before but as of last night the editor page has this subtitle..........

The rich text editor is not compatible with your browser. You may see some HTML source displayed. Any BBCode you enter will be converted to HTML when you save.

And when I click on the add photo icon it gives me the the option to input image URL. No way to upload from my device. Any ideas?


----------



## johnnyt (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Johnny!  Are you using your cell to upload?  If you are...change to the mobile settings.

Kat


----------



## johnnyt (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm using my ipad, and I always use the desktop option. I tried mobile but it only lets me upload one image at a time and its a 3rd of the size it should be.


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 7, 2013)

That is the only problem with the Ipads and the Kindles....I can only load one at a time too.  I am not a computer "person"....and that would be my only solution!

When some of the other folks get back from the Gathering...they may be able to help more.  BUT...you click the size you want when you upload them...small...up to large. If folks want a closer look they click the picture and it makes it huge!

Kat


----------

